# Anchovies



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was looking for fish sauce, also known as Patis, to make a Vietnamese sauce. This little country town didn't have any, so I bought a tin of anchovies.

I made the most wonderful sauce of anchovies, olive oil, butter, lime juice and lots of fresh garlic.

I did find one recipe, afterwards for the same ingredients, only with lemon, not lime juice. Used as a pasta sauce.

Do you have a favorite anchovy use?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Do you have a favorite anchovy use?


Yes, as bait for salmon or striped bass.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Niki, I make the same sauce you do, with the exception
of lime...Put it over pasta...next time I’ll try it with lemon. 
We love anchovies, I chop them up for salads. ( Ceasar, Greek, and other
salads) 

I put them on pizza but ‘after’ the pizza comes out of the oven.
I put them on take out pizza as well. 

I put them in bread stuffed peppers. 

A few weeks ago, I made anchovy bread. 

I make open grilled swiss cheese sandwiches - after they’re grilled
I top them with anchovies. 
Here’s how you do it...toast your favorite bread - top with swiss
cheese - either put it in the toaster oven or under the broiler until
the swiss melts and becomes bubbly- remove from toaster and then
top with anchovies. 

That’s all I can think of for now...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My original sauce paste was better uncooked, I discovered. Maybe as a dip? :wink2:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think I've ever had anchovies on anything other than pizza .... and it's one of my favorite toppings although it's hard to find a pizza joint around here that has them. Most have them on the menu but when you ask for them they reply 'we don't have any'


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mark sr said:


> I don't think I've ever had anchovies on anything other than pizza .... and it's one of my favorite toppings although it's hard to find a pizza joint around here that has them. Most have them on the menu but when you ask for them they reply 'we don't have any'


A tin was only $1.38 yesterday. By the canned clams & sardines, near tuna.:wink2:

Look in the Asian section of the grocery. There should be a bottle of dark brown liquid, called fish sauce. I used to put it in everything but desserts. Great on steak.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> Yes, as bait for salmon or striped bass.


Do you have a photo of the salmon or bass with the anchovy inside? How do you cook the salmon?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mark sr said:


> I don't think I've ever had anchovies on anything other than pizza .... and it's one of my favorite toppings although it's hard to find a pizza joint around here that has them. Most have them on the menu but when you ask for them they reply 'we don't have any'


Mark, buy a can, and next time you bring home a pizza - top it with
anchovies...They get very salty and mushy if you cook the anchovies
in the oven on the pizza. We like them better just tossed onto the cooked
pizza...and any leftovers you can put in salad or make open
faced swiss cheese topped with anchovies ( again, after the cheese
melts, top with anchovies before serving.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Speaking of anchovies...I made chicken soup today and...

Garlic bread with mozzarella and anchovies...

First, I lightly toasted the bread, then a thin smear
of butter with garlic powder, paprika, and italian seasoning...
put back in the toaster oven until the mozzarella melts
then remove and put on the anchovies, and eat! :smile:

It was good... :thumbsup:

chefs note, anchovies are salty so use garlic powder not
garlic salt.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Ahhhh Anchovies. Or as my kids call them. Furry Fish. 

Cesar Salad did not originally come with them, Cesar Gardini used Worcestershire Sauce to make the dressing. Lea&Perrins Worcestershire Sauce (The best there is IMHO) is made with anchovies as the key ingredient and that is why people think anchovies should be served with Cesar Salad. 

When I make it, I always offer them because I love the little salty, oily furry beasts. 

Never tried them on Pizza though. 

I have made other sauces with them, put a few anchovies in a pan with some olive oil and mash them and they tend to disintegrate.

Also, I have been known to eat them straight from the tin. At 1 AM. On a full moon. In the dark. While howling...


----------

